# DIY Rem 700 Hogue Overmolded Stock Bedding



## jmoser

This is how I glass bedded the recoil lug area on my Remington 700 Tactical .308 with Hogue Overmolded Stock.  All pictures show the front action screw Pillar as a reference.  I put a piece of scotch tape on the front of the lug for clearance - used the Brownells '1 Gun' kit from Cabelas / Midway.

1] With a Dremel tool and cylindrical cutting head relieve the material behind the recoil lug.  This allows a thicker and even layer of the bedding compound.  The red arrows here show where I removed material; you can see how thick the bedding is [Top left:]


2] With the same cutter held at an angle relieve a sloped cutout where the receiver area transitions to the lug.  This is important to allow excess epoxy to flow out behind the lug and also provides significantly more surface area of support directly behind the lug [Top Right:]

Not Seen in the photos is that I 'stippled' the lug area with a Dremel tip to provide a grip for the Epoxy - in addition to the bottom 'floor' go horizontal into the four 'walls' so the epoxy plug is mechanically fixed into place.

3] In front of the lug where the first 'bulkhead' crosswise stiffener is use plumbers putty to build up a 'dam' so the epoxy does not ooze forward.  Here you can see some leftover putty on the stiffener and how it kept the epoxy in place [Lower Left:]


4] After it all dried I found some epoxy had oozed up higher against the bbl on the left side so I just trimmed it off with a Dremel abrasive wheel.  [You can clearly see where this was cut away.]  It looks like its uneven but it actually is a very uniform support against the 5-to-7 O'Clock bbl area for about 5/16" on both sides of the lug.  You can see how good of a fit the lug bedding is - that is the critical part [Lower Right.]

Gun shoots 1/2 MOA or better at 200M if you remove shooter error.


----------



## Flaustin1

Is that considere pillar block bedding?  These pics made it seem relatively easy.  Ive seen others that bedded the full length of the action.  Whats the pros and cons of each method.


----------



## jmoser

Flaustin1 said:


> Is that considered pillar block bedding?  These pics made it seem relatively easy.  I've seen others that bedded the full length of the action.  Whats the pros and cons of each method.



The Hogue 700 stock comes with aluminum pillars from the factory - all it needs is the lug bedded to make it a match quality stock.

FYI after bedding I torque the action screws to 35 inch-lbs so they just snug the action against the pillars.

With the lug bedded like this it is impossible for the action to shift at all inside the stock, that is what you are after.

The Hogue is not my first choice for accuracy but it makes a fine platform for the 700 with this minor modification and it is an inexpensive factory option.  My investment in this rifle is less than half vs some top grade options and it shoots every bit as good.


----------



## cmshoot

Looks good!  That oughta the flexibility of that stock a might and make a much more solid, consistent platform.


----------



## Flaustin1

Gotcha.  I know some stocks have to have the aluminum pillars installed.  Im about to start a build and am trying to get all the info i possibly can.  Thanks.


----------



## Hammack

The problem I have run into with hogue's pillar bed stocks is not the bedding so much as the forearm having way to much flex for my liking.  Set it up on a bi-pod and the cross hairs float all over the place.  The aluminum bedding block hogue stocks help with that issue.


----------



## jmoser

Hammack said:


> The problem I have run into with hogue's pillar bed stocks is not the bedding so much as the forearm having way to much flex for my liking.  Set it up on a bi-pod and the cross hairs float all over the place.  The aluminum bedding block hogue stocks help with that issue.



I just shot a match 30 rds prone [plus sighters] off bipod with this rifle and my best target at 200M was 0.7 MOA.  That is real life accuracy including shooter error and pressure of competition, not a lead sled off the bench.

This stock is not very rigid but with a $20 upgrade it is quite capable, far better than I hoped for.


----------



## Dub

Proof is in your results.   Great shooting!


----------

